# Stealth



## Alia (Aug 7, 2005)

Went and saw Stealth last night... I hate to admit that...
It was a very poorly developed movie.  They tried to put too much stuff into a hour long movie and didn't develop it nicely.  It might have had potential, but it lacked all the way around.  Even the love story stunk and the bad acting didn't help much either!


----------



## ajdecon (Aug 7, 2005)

All I've seen so far are previews, but I can't say I'm too impressed with those.  If I'm wrong, tell me--but it looked to me like it was basically a special effects fighter movie, with "artificial intelligence" and some ethical ideas tacked on as an afterthought.  

Those sorts of movies, I prefer to just stick with the SFX and explosions: it might not be deep, but it'll at least be entertaining...


----------



## Alia (Aug 7, 2005)

Yeah that's about right... 
Oh and don't forget, a sobby love story, and a pathetic bad guy!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Aug 7, 2005)

So Alia, tell us how you really feel.   

Don't you just hate it when you go see a movie in the theatre and it ends up being lousy?


----------



## Alia (Aug 7, 2005)

It's truly disappointing to say the least.  Especially when it cost so much to go and see on the big screen...


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 7, 2005)

Alia said:
			
		

> It's truly disappointing to say the least.  Especially when it cost so much to go and see on the big screen...


Why I rarely go to the cinemas these days and get most of my movies on DVD, much cheaper!..


----------



## Metryq (Apr 19, 2011)

As noted in other threads, sometimes I will like a "bad" movie more than I "should" because it has a good score, and _Stealth_ had excellent music.

First and foremost, it is an action flick. So don't expect award-winning performances, character development, or other high-brow features. However, the movie touched on a number of interesting topics in a superficial, comic-book-like way. I was most impressed that the writers rose above the "robot run amok" cliche, like the terminator dog in _Red Planet_. Anything goes wrong, and your smart machinery will try to kill you.

In the case of _Stealth_, an AI piloted fighter plane does "run amok," but only because it received a bad example from the humans who were supposed to be teaching it. I don't imagine it's a spoiler for a film this old, but the AI is eventually talked down and brought under control again. 

The special effects for the film are fantastic, especially the aircraft carrier flight deck shots. The images are so good that prior to the release of the film some prankster sent around a few shots in an e-mail with the claim that the Talons were soon-to-be-released US Navy fighter planes. The e-mail still makes the rounds from time to time.


----------



## Rodders (Apr 19, 2011)

Agreed.

I must confess that Stealth is a guilty pleasure of mine and I must be one of the few people that actually enjoyed it. It was fun, loud and very brash. Not only that, but those Talon fighters were very cool. There are many, many worse movies with an SF concept.


----------



## biodroid (Apr 19, 2011)

This was a good non-thinking action movie with good SFX. Rob Cohen movies are more popcorn than gourmet.


----------

